

The Photo App Facebook Didn't Buy - imjk
http://www.inc.com/nicole-carter-and-andrew-maclean/photo-app-facebook-didnt-buy-hipstamatic.html

======
imjk
I didn't realize that Hipstamatic had done $10MM last year and was already a
profitable company. It's interesting to see how two photo apps took different
approaches, and the outcomes of those different approaches. I think it's still
very early to draw any conclusions on Hipstamatic (even though they are the
older of the two companies).

